# Under Floor Heating&cooling



## abdelrhman86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أى حد محتاج اى سوال فى الموضع ده انا تحت امره وكمان ممكن اعمل تصميمات لو عاوز واعلمه كمان


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك, موضوع التدفئة الأرضية هام جداً ويحتاج لتفاعل من الأخوة

وسآتيك إن شاء الله بأسئلة عدة ... جهز حالك


----------



## abdelrhman86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اسال وانا ان شاء الله جاهز للرد


----------



## mohamed mech (8 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب يا جميل ما تبدء انت بما عندك و نحن نسأل عما يستشكل علينا


----------



## abdelrhman86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

المشكه ياباشمهندس ان الموضوع صعب انه يتشرح كده وكمان البرنامج اللى بيعمل تصميمات مش متاح خالص على النت


----------



## abdelrhman86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

under floor heating
this type of heating used in Europe and recently in Egypt so it dependes on 
the quality for the pipes
the quality for the technician
your idea about hydrulic balnce
let me at first explain to you what wee need to design the under floor heating for residinatial bulding say villa
you will make load calculation like you do in cooling but in heating it will be diffrent value 
say we can take it here in egypt 50w/m2 and we can design according to that


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

هذه الطريقه غير عمليه
لان الهياتر ممكن ان تحترق بسهوله
غير انها مكلفة جدا
لذلك لا يلجأ اليها احد


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء الاجابه على اسئلة الاعضاء التالية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126904.html


----------



## appess (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
الأخ abdelrhman86 شكرا جزيلا على البادرة الطيبة منك 
و أود أن أسئلك عن الرقم 50 W/m2 هل هو للمثال فقط 
فحسب معلوماتي يمكن الوصول حتى 100 W/m2 .
و ما هو الفرق في هذه القيمة عند التصميم لأغراض التدفئة الأرضية فقط أو التدفئة و التبريد الأرضي.
و تقبل مروري


----------



## appess (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
سأعطي شرح بسيط عن هذه الأنظمة لأنه للأسف بعض الأعضاء لا يدركون أهمية هذا النظام و يتهمونه بالضعف دون علم أو دليل علمي.:70:
نظام التدفئة الأرضية كان يستخدم في الماضي في العهد الروماني بتمرير الدخان في ممرات تحت الأرضية .
وفي خمسينات و ستينات القرن الماضي تم استخدامه عبر تمرير المياه الساخنة في أنابيب نحاسية ضمن الأرضية و الجدران و لكن نتيجة للمشاكل الفنية و الكلفة العالية و ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرضية بسبب ضعف وسائل التحكم الموجودة آنذك تم الاستغناء عن هذا النظام .
و لكن منذ حوالي 15 عاما في آوروبا تحديدا تم البحث عن أنظمة تدفئة ذات درجات حرارة منخفضة وذلك لتشغيل المراجل عند درجات حرارة أخفض و بالتالي مردود مرتفع للاحتراق و نظافة أكثر .
و الضياعات الحرارية من الأنابيب أقل كون درجة حرارة المياه 40-55 c بينما للمشعات والأنظمة الأخرى 90-70 وحديثا 65-50 .
و الأهم من ذلك إمكانية الربط معا لطاقة الشمسية والاستفادة منها في دعم التدفئة بشكل كبير

يتبع:56:


----------



## appess (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*مزايا التدفئة و التبريد الأرضي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
يمتاز هذا النظام بالإضافة لما سبق . بتحقيق الارتياح الحراري عند درجات حرارة أخفض للغرفة أي 20 لنظام التدفئة الأرضية تعادل 22 للأنظمة الأخرى.
أيضاً توزع درجات الحرارة ضمن الغرفة هو أقرب ما يكون إلى التوزع المثالي وذلك بسبب : الإشعاع على كامل الغرفة يمنع تشكل دوامات الحمل للهواء الساخن عند السقف والبارد عند الأرضية .

ولكن المشاكل التي تظهر حاليا في هذا النظام بسبب جهلنا نحن معاشر المهندسين في تصميم هذا النظام لأنه دقيق و يحتاج إلى موازنة هيدروليكية جيدة عبر صمامات تحكم لها عيارات محددة وكذلك تحكم دقيق بدرجات الحرارة كونه من غير المسموح به زيادة درجة الحرارة الأرضية عن 29 c على ما أعتقد .
لذا أرجو الإفادة من الأخوة الأعضاء حول هذا النظام و عن البرامج التصميمية المستخدمة و المتوفرة
و تقبلوا مروري.


----------



## abdelrhman86 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا اعتذر عن التاخير فى الرد بسب ضغط العمل
ثانيا اود ان الفت انتباه زميلى المهندس عزت الشرقاوى وانا متاكد انه افضل منى خبره لكن اولا ما هى الهياتر انا ارجح انها مثل السيراميك والباركيه لكنها اقصلى درجه حراره يمكن ان تتعرض لها فى الارضيه هى 45 درجه وهى استحاله ان تحرق 
ثالثا ان 50 وات على المتر مربع هى التصميم الفعلى لحاسابات الاحمال هنا فى مصر بناءا على درجه حرحاه الغرفه 20 درجه سيلزيوس وان ما يفعله بعض المهندسين بتزويد معامل الامان هو اهدار للمال والادوات بلا داعى ولكن يمكن ان ناخذ 60 وات / متر مربع مثلا فى الحمامات لانها تحتاج الى تدفئه اكبر بكثير من الغرف العاديه 

انى اعمل فى الشركه الاوربيه لانظمه التدفئه واعانى من عدم معرفه واعيه بالنظام 

واخيرا اود ان اشكر الاعضاء على اهتمامهم بالموضوع لانه فى الحقيقه قصور منا فى عدم معرفه هذا النظام


----------



## abdelrhman86 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اسف على هذا الرد حينما ذكرت انى اعانى من عدم المعرفه ولكنى اقصد من عدم معرفه النظام من باقى المهندسين 
اكون صريحا حينما اقول ان 95 فى المائه من مهندسين الميكانكا لا يعلمون النظام


----------



## abdelrhman86 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اما عن الزميل appes فانى اتشرف بالرد على حضرؤتك ولكن اعتذر عن القول بان الربنامج الذى نصمم به هو برنامج خاص بالشركه ولا يوجد اطلاقا على الانترنت upnor HSE هو برنامج ممتاز جدا لكن للاسف انه مقتصر على شركتنا فقط ولكن الان ولله الحمد اعرف ان اصمم يدويا 90 فى المائه من النظام لانه يحتاج الى معادلات هيدلويكيه وايضا معادلات radiation لكن ما اود ان اقوله انى وان شاء الله سوف لا ابخل على مهندس فى اى معلومه


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب يا أخي abdelrahman 86 ممكن تشرحلنا قليلا عن التبريد الأرضي وميزاته وكفائته وكيف يمكن التغلب على مشكلة التكاثف ومقارنته مع الأشكال الأخرى للتبريد ... بشكل موجز طبعا


----------



## mohanad1212 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

رأى ان صاحب هذا الموضوع ينقصه الكثير جدا من رجاحة العقل
وغير متزن اجتماعيا


----------



## abdelrhman86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا للزميل العزيز mohand1212 اشكرك على هذا الرد واحيك لان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال رحم الله امرء اهدانى الى عيوبى 
اما عن الزميل العزيز ميكانزم فسوف اوضع روابط عن التبريد تحت الارضيه under floor cooling


----------



## abdelrhman86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا اول رابط فى under floor cooling
http://www.mediafire.com/?rvg6t0pbl7qbuq6


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز abdelrahman86 ...

أولاً أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على الرابط, وإن شاء الله بعد قراءته سأتناقش معك حول الموضوع.

وأحييك على أخلاقك وردة فعلك تجاه ما بدر من المدعو mohanad1212


----------



## abdelrhman86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا شكر على الرد والتفاعل وسوف اكون جاهزا للرد ان شاء الله


----------



## abdelrhman86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
÷ذا رابط كتاب عن under floor heating&cooling 
http://www.mediafire.com/?gnaf1g2h2fnr8db


----------



## hamadalx (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ونتمنى الإستمرار ... المعلومات قيمة جدا وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا جزاك الله خيرا على طرحك هذا الموضوع في هذا المنتدى فأنا أعمل في مجال التدفئة تحت البلاط, ومن فترة وأنا أبحث عن مثل هذا الموضوع في منتدانا ولكن لا أجد, وأرجو أن يكون هذا الموضوع متواصلا دائما وأن يثرى بالمعلومات والنقاشات.
لدي بدأي مبدئيا سؤالين؛
الأول:
ذكرت أن تصميم 60w/m2 هو بحيث تكون درجة حرارة الغرفة 20 درجة مئوية؛ ولكن ماهي درجة الحرارة الخارجية المفروضة؟

الثاني:
نحن نفترض في حسابتنا أن كل متر من أنبوب 16mm يعطي 22Kcal/hr ولكنني لم أجد ما يؤكد ذلك في الكتب أو الكتالوجات, فهل عندك فكرة عن أي معلومة علمية دقيقة عن هذا الرقم؟
جزاك الله خيراً.

وأرجو أن يظل هذا الموضوع متفاعلاً.


----------



## samer200 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*اريد ان اعرف افضل مكان للمبخر داخل غرف التبريد هل يكون بطول الغرفة او بعرضها*​


----------



## abdelrhman86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أولا اعذرونى على هذا التاخير لان مشاغل الحياه والعمل كثيره 
ثانيا اود ان اشرح جزء عن under floor
متطلبات انظمه التدفئه تحت الارضيه
1-اختيار درجه خراره التصميم وتكون 20 -24 درجه سيلزيوس
2-اختيار نوع مواسير يتحمل الضغط ودرجه الحراره 
3- عمل الحسابات الهيدلويكيه 
وسوف اقوم بعمل مشروع كامل ورفعه الى حضراتكم


----------



## abdelrhman86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا مشروع صغير وفيه الحسابات


----------



## abdelrhman86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

اود ان ارفع لكم كتاوجات للتدفئه والتبريد تحت الارض

http://www.mediafire.com/?bjxk659i554o5ms


----------



## abdelrhman86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو من الاخ عبدالله الرشدان اعزه الله ان يرى هذا المشروع البسيط ويوافينى برايه واسالته


----------



## nabe (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم 
موضوع هام جداً الآن تنتشر التدفئة الأرضية بشكل واسع 
رغم التكاليف التأسيسية المرتفعة نوعاًما مقارنة بالتدفئة المركزيةالتقليدية بواسطة المشعات ( الراديتير )
إلا إن ميزاتها تكمن في عدة نواحي :
كلفة تشغيلية أقل من التدفئة المركزية التقليدية
تؤمن تناسق في التوزيع الحراري 
لا تشغل مساحات في المكان كونها تحت الأرض 
ولكن أخي الكريم أتمنى أن تفيدني بطريقة رسم مخططات التدفئة الأرضية على الأوتوكاد بشكل احترافي كما سمعت بوجود برامج خاصة لحساب الأحمال في هذا النوع من النظام أين أجدها لأني بحثت ولم أجد 
راجياً أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## abdelrhman86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أود ان اوضح اننى لم اجد اى برنامج يصمم التدفئه تحت الارض غير هذا البرنامج هذا على حد علمى ولكنه كما ذكر انه مقتصر على الشركه المورده كما ذكرت ان اسمه upnor HSE اذا تمكن احد منكم من ايجادهه وتحميله وتشغيله فهذا مفيد جدا وانا سوف اقوم بشرحه من بدايته لكن المشكله فى البرنامج


----------



## abdelrhman86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اليكم الان رابط لملفات عن كيفيه التركيب

http://www.mediafire.com/?c27cxcjc24cl5gi


واسالكم الدعاء


----------



## الانجينيير (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## abdelrhman86 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام علكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اود ان اعرف تعليقاتكم واسالتكم


----------



## abdelrhman86 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أود ان اسال على الموضوع اذا كان هناك اى استفسار ام لا


----------



## abdelrhman86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاحظ انه لا يوجد اى استفسارات هل الموضوع غير مجدى او مفهوم


----------



## ابو بكر المهندس (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
هذه الطريقة فى التبريد مستعملة بكثرة خصوصا فى تكيف غرف اجهزة الاتصالات لسهولة وضع الاجهزة داخل الغرف فى اى مكان فقط يتم تبديل البلاط الموجود باخر يسمح لخروج الهواء وفقا لحسابات الحمل الحرارى
ايضا تمتاز هذه الطريقة بان الهواء البارد يخرج من الاسفل ويتجمع الهواء الساخن فى اعلى الغرفة وهذا هو الوضع الامثل لسريان الهواء وانتقال الحرارة


----------



## abdelrhman86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اود ان اشكر العضو أبو بكر على امرور واوضح له ان ما يتحدث عنه هو 
high raised floor ولكن الذى اتحدث عنه هو under floor heating and cooling with water 
ولكن high raised floor تماما مثل التكييف المركزى العادى ولكن بدلا من السقف موجود تحت الارضيه 
وارجو من الزملاء الاطلاع على الملفات المرفقه لتتعرفو على هذا النظام


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم عبدالرحمن اعذرني لأنني تأخرت في الرد عليك بسبب ظروف عندي 
ولكن إن شاء الله أرد عليك قريبا


----------



## abdelrhman86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

لعل المانع خير يا اخ عبدالله وجاهز لاستفساراتك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى ممكن تقول لنا اين مقر الشركة التى تعمل بها مشكور*


----------



## abdelrhman86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

this is file for solar system combined with under floor heating

http://www.mediafire.com/?ovx04dbo2kqo299


----------



## abdelrhman86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

أين الاستفسارات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abdelrhman86 (2 يناير 2011)

Now i will upload Complete project


----------



## abdelrhman86 (2 يناير 2011)

and let us continue


----------



## jundi (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## eyadinuae (3 يناير 2011)

الاخ عبدالرحمن مشكور جدا والله كنا نحتاج الى معلومات في هذا الخصوص ولكن لدي الاسئلة التالية :
- لقد تناسيتم امر مهم وهو ال Ventilation التهوية وادخال هواء عذب كما تعلمون فهل مأخوذة بنظر الاعتبار لانها من شانها تقليل حمل التدفئة .
- من اين يمكن الحصول على برنامج Uponor HSE ؟ 
- هل لك ان تشرح لنا كيفية عمل النظام ؟ 
وشكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا 
eyadinuae


----------



## abdelrhman86 (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه للمهندس eyadinuae لقد طرحت امرا مهم وهو امر ventilation وقد اتناول امره فى شرح مفصل
اما عن البرنامج فهو مقتصر على المورد فقط وانا ذكرت اسمه وان وجدته حمله لكن اشك فى هذا


----------



## eyadinuae (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي لقد حاولت خلال اليوم الماضي تنزيل البرنامج Uponor HSE ولكن عبثا ما حاولت فلم اجده ابدا وسعره من المورد 300 يورو وطبعا هو غالي جدا .. بارك الله بيك اخي وشكرا


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (4 يناير 2011)

بارك اله فيك وشرح صدرك ويسر أمرك اللهم أمين


----------



## abdelrhman86 (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أود من الاخوه المشرفين ان نحضر مشروع تكييف كامل عن طريق الدكت وانا سوف اقوم بعمل هذا المشروع عن طريق التدفئه والتبريد تحت الارضيه 
وسوف نقوم بعمل case study ومن ثم سوف نحدد ايهما افضل 

ايه رايكو معايا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياريت اعرف الردود


----------



## abdelrhman86 (6 يناير 2011)

ايه مفيش حد هيشارك 

دى هتبقى اول case study فى المنتدى


----------



## محب الحرمين (6 يناير 2011)

بصراحة يا مهندس عبد الرحمن الموضوع ما شاء الله عليه متميز جدا ومن افضل المواضيع بالمنتدي وبجد انت منور المنتدي احنا بس محتاجين نمشي معاك خطوة خطوة يعني نبدأ بحسابات الاحمال اول شيء ولو عندك مشروع تعرضه من البداية خطوة خطوة وكلنا نشارك في الحساب وانت برده متعملش جديد الا لما كتير مننا نشارك علشان نتعب وناخد المعلومة واحنا تعبانين فيها وتدينا وجاب ويكون لينا لقاء محددة باوقات فراغك وربنا يوفقك يارب واحتسبه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ساكانا (6 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي ,, و عنجد هيدي سابقة من نوعها ,, انا اعمل لشركة تدفئة تحت ارضية 
و نعمل مع الشركات التركية ,, و ايضا الالمانية وو ممكن نتساعد و تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## ساكانا (6 يناير 2011)

ممكن بندء بمشروع من الصفر من المخطط 
و نضع البارمترات التصميمية 
و نحسب الاحمال الحرارية 
و ندرس التدفئة الارضية 
و كيفية رسم اللوبات (دارت التدفئة )
و بعدين فكرة من شان نساوي case study 
, ونقارن مع انظمة اخرى و ندرس الحسنات و السيئات
لكل نظام
انا مستعد معكم للنهاية ,, و اتمنى الكل يشارك
و انا بحب هالموقع كتير كتير
و الله الموفق


----------



## ساكانا (6 يناير 2011)

ممكن السيد عبد الرحمن ,, يكون هو المدير لهل المشروع الحلو,, 
و نتعاون معه ,, 
ويالله بسم الله


----------



## abdelrhman86 (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أولا اود ان ابدى اعجابى بالنشاط فى الرد واواد ان شاكؤ الاعضاء المهندسين فى التجاوب 
ولكن انا نزلت مشروع كامل بالحسابات وسوف اعرض ايضا الاسعار ولكن اود تفاعل من الاعضاء وتدعيم من الاداره


----------



## محب الحرمين (10 يناير 2011)

طيب فهمنا ازاي يكون التفاعل واحنا معاك


----------



## ساكانا (10 يناير 2011)

و انا جاهز كمان


----------



## abdelrhman86 (10 يناير 2011)

يتم اختيار مشروع وترسلو الى رسومات الاوتوكاد وانا سوف اقوم بعمل under floor heating وسوف يقوم البعض بعمل hvac بكامل انواعه ونعمل دراسه على هذه المشاريع


----------



## محب الحرمين (10 يناير 2011)

يا باشا اختار انت مشروع وارفعوا وقلنا علي طريقة حساب الاحمال وبعدين ادينا زون معينة واجب ونتواعد بموعد للتقديم وطبعا زون علشان لو غلطنا منزيدش في الغلط لحد ما تحس اننا وصلنا لمستوي اننا نكمل الحسابات فتسيبنا نكمل ونقدملك وانت تعلق وتقول ملاحظاتك وفي حين كملنا حساب الاحمال ندخل علي الخطوات اللي بعد كدة والله اعلم ده رايي وانت شوف يا هندسة المناسب لك وقول عليه


----------



## abdelrhman86 (10 يناير 2011)

ان شاء الله عشان خاطرك انت هعمل اللى انت قولتيلى عليه بسادينى فرضه عشان عندى امتحانات ماستر الاسبوع القادم ادعيلى وربنا ان شء الله ييسر الاحوال


----------



## محب الحرمين (10 يناير 2011)

ربنا يوفقك مهندس عبد الرحمن وييسرلك كل عسير ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## abdelrhman86 (11 يناير 2011)

اللهم امين


----------



## abdelrhman86 (11 يناير 2011)

على فكره ياباشمهندسين انا رافع ملف عليه كيفيه الحسابات ياريت تقرووه


----------



## ساكانا (13 يناير 2011)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله ,, السيد عبد الرحمن


----------



## abdelrhman86 (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هيا بنا نبدا يالا حد يجيب مشروع كامل بتكاليفه وانا اعمل الحسابات بتاعتى على نفس المشروع ونتناقش


----------



## abdelrhman86 (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اليكم الكنترول الخاص بعمليه التدفئه تحت الارضيه وتوصيلها بالغلايه


----------



## ساكانا (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا السيد عبد الرحمن 

هنا في سوريا ,, يضعوا بعد المرجل او الغلاية ,, و المجمعات ,, سكر ثلاثي او رباعي وو يتم ربطه الى مجمعات التدفئة الارضية


----------



## appess (28 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للأخ عبد الرحمن
أود أن اسأل
هل الكنترول للطاقة الشمسية أم للطاقة الشمسية مع التدفئة الأرضية و المرجل (لاحظت أنه للطاقة الشمسية فقط)
يرجى التوضيح
و لكم جزيل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## abdelrhman86 (7 فبراير 2011)

الكنترول لكل الاجزاء الرجاء مراجعه التصميم وسوف تجد انه لكل الاجزاء


----------



## khaled Al-Alfi (15 فبراير 2011)

التدفئة تحت البلاط (ufh) من انظمة التدفئة المتبعة حاليا بكثرة في الاردن وهو نظام يمتاز بميزات عديدة تجعله يتفوق على النظام التقليدي (الرديترات) من حيث التوزيع المنتظم لدرجة الحرارة داخل الغرف وانظمة التحكم الخاصة به.


----------



## abdelrhman86 (16 فبراير 2011)

وموجود كمان فى مصر ياباشمهندس


----------



## سمير شربك (16 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك بك على الشرح الجميل والملفات والروابط المرفقة


----------



## abdelrhman86 (16 فبراير 2011)

سمير شربك قال:


> الله يبارك بك على الشرح الجميل والملفات والروابط المرفقة



ِشكرا جدا ياباشمهندس


----------



## سمير شربك (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
ياريت أخي عبد 
تتكرم واكيد عنك الكثير 
دراسات تدفئة مركزية لشقق سكنية وفلل كاملة مع حسابات الأحمال والمخططات 
مع اعتبار العزل الحراري بالحساب 
وتكون قدمت فائدة كبيرة 
ولك الشكر


----------



## abdelrhman86 (16 فبراير 2011)

فى المرفقات كل ما تريد وسوف اوافيك بالاحمال عن قريب


----------



## ساكانا (17 فبراير 2011)

هل صحيح ان حمل التدفئة الارضية ,, يختلف عن حمل المشعات , او التدفئة العادية ,, 
وهل يوجد طريقة خاصة لحسابه ,,


----------



## abdelrhman86 (20 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الحمل هو واحد ولكن طريقه توزيع التدفئه تختلف عن المشعات وهى نفس طريقه حساب التبريد ولكن باختلاف درجات الحراره وعى فى مصر حوالى 50:60 وات /م2


----------



## abdelrhman86 (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
من الواضح ان الموضوع لا يجد اى اهتمام اود الاسئله وانا جاهز بالرد ان شاء الله


----------



## abdelrhman86 (26 أبريل 2011)

Where's the questions


----------



## abdelrhman86 (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كل سنه وحضراتكم طيبين اود فى البدايه ان استاذن حضراتكم ليعم النفع علينا ان شاء الله فى التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع الحيوى وابداء الاراء والاعتراضات عليه لكى نصل الى اقتناع بمدى اهميه النظام من عدمه والله الموفق


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (21 أغسطس 2011)

والله يا مهندس أنا بالنسبة لي هذا الموضوع مهم جدا، وصراحة أشعر بالخجل أن يقوم أحد بطرح هذا الموضوع ويطلب من الجميع التفاعل مرارا وتكرارا، ويطلب من الجميع طلبا أن يطرحوا أسئلتهم ثم لا يجد ردا. لكن إن شاء الله تعالى بعد رمضان يكون عند الواحد وقت أكثر ويكون الموضوع تفاعليا.​*وجزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع​*


----------



## abdelrhman86 (22 أغسطس 2011)

وانا تحت امرك ياباشمهندس عبدالله وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## abdelrhman86 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته فين الاسئله يامهندسين على فكره ده موضوع مهم جدا بس مش عارف ليه مفيش تجاوب


----------



## mustafatel (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Everyone knows how important is this subject, just can you please start talking about it


----------



## abdelrhman86 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

if you read what was written you will know i explained the system but i need sharing with the people


----------



## abdelrhman86 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

وهذا ملف بور بوينت يوضح اهميه under floor cooling


----------



## amr fathy (22 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع المهم ده


----------



## amr fathy (22 ديسمبر 2011)

نرجو المزيد من الشرح


----------



## abdelrhman86 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ياريت ترجع للملفات المرفقه وهتلاقى ما تريد باذن الله وانا جاهز للرد على اسألتك


----------



## abdelrhman86 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ياريت ترجع للملفات المرفقه وهتلاقى ما تريد باذن الله وانا جاهز للرد على اسألتك


----------



## thaeribrahem (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لما قدمتموه


----------



## البذالي7007 (11 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيكم الصحه والعافيه ..

ويخليكم لنا ياارب ..

انا حاب اطلب منكم اذا سمحتم مشرووع في هذا الموضوع واكوون ممنونكم ..

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمد صلاح بكرى (12 فبراير 2012)

انا كنت عاوز اعرف اى معلومات عن هذا الموضوع ولما رحت للصفحه التى عليها الفيلات المرفوعه 
فى لا توجد اىو يوجد خطا فى التحميل ارجوا المساعده واعاده رفع الملفات مره اخرى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ان الحقيقة شفت النظام هذا سنة 1980 م في فنلندا في مبني السفارة المصرية و لم اجد وقتها من يشرح لي النظرية و حاولت تطبيقه في الرياض سنة 1994 و لكن معوقات اعمال الصيانة و مايترتب عليها من هجر للمكان اوقفت الموضوع 
على كل اتمني تفعيل الروابط او اعادة تحميل الفايلات و الكتالوجات من الزملاء الكرام


----------



## abdelrhman86 (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اولا الشكر الجزيل للمهندس صبرى سعيد لكنى انشغلت عن هذا الموضوع فى المنتدى لانى لا اجد اى اهتمام من الاعضاء ولكنى ان شاء الله سوف اقوم برفع كل ما تظلبه ثانيا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير
و شكرا على سرعة استجابتك
و دائما من النجباء المعطائين
و في انتظار عطائكم المبارك


----------



## abdelrhman86 (13 فبراير 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?vf63x3o3kfdwhsy

http://www.mediafire.com/?gox4xb0h0wj573j


http://www.mediafire.com/?b8drgeg4slwd435


----------



## abdelrhman86 (13 فبراير 2012)

دى اول دفعه وان شاء الله هارفع الباقى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم و زادكم من فضله و علمه وبركته و توفيقه
و جزاكم خيري الدنيا و الآخرة ،
و ننتظر باقي الفايلات 
وفقكم الله دائما و عقبال الدكتوراه


----------



## abdelrhman86 (14 فبراير 2012)

يارببس انا لسه هابدا فى الماجستير دعواتك ان شاء الله


----------



## الحليسي (3 مارس 2012)

موضوع مفيد جدا
بس بدي استفسر اذا كان هذا اظام يعمل على الطاقة الشمسية وشو تكلفته التقريبية
اذا كانت المساحة السكنية 500 م
ومشكور سلفا
2


----------



## abdelrhman86 (4 مارس 2012)

اولا هذا النظام لا يستخدم فيه الطاقه الشمسيه او ان خاننى التعبير فهو للتدفئه فى الشتاء ولا يمن ان نعتمد على التدفئه فى الشتاء على الشمس ولكن يستخدم الطاقه الشمسيه مع hot water stoarge tank


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

مشكورين على المعلومات


----------



## hamzeh khalefa (19 أبريل 2012)

اخي الكريم انا حمزة خليفة من الاردن وطالب في كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية وعندي مشروع تخرج فيي هذا المجال والتسليم بعد اسبوعين فقط ...وبصراحة ما عندي اي شيء عن (underfloor cooling system) على وجه التحديد ارجو منك ان تساعدني ياي طريقة وسوف اكون ممنون لك (وفقنا الله واياكم).


----------



## المهندس الحالم (19 أبريل 2012)

Thaaaanks Alot


----------



## abdelrhman86 (19 أبريل 2012)

انا تحت امرك يابشمهندس وابعتلى اى شىء تريده وانا ان شاء الله افيدك


----------



## abdelrhman86 (29 يناير 2013)

على فكره الى الاخوه المهندسينمن مصر سوف يتم بمشيئه الله تعالى التكييف باستخدام هذا لنظام فى لمتحف المصرى الجديد


----------

